# Warranty Not Available - TIVO response requested



## Jay Leff (May 21, 2020)

I emailed TIVO, no real help with this issue - I love Tivo, long time subscriber. Concerned on something. Just bought an Edge and will receive it tomorrow. I always by Tivo with warranty. Warranty was not available at time of purchase. Tivo supervisor on the phone said the new plans are not out yet but will be soon. For now they have provisions (credit against new one) for the after 90 day period but will soon have warranty plans. Will I be able to buy that warranty plan after the fact?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I don’t know about TiVo, but it is common for companies to offer and allow customers to purchase extended warranties provided the product is still within the standard warranty period.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Once the Tivo service is activated you will have the option to purchase the extended warranty within 90 days of activation.

Go into your account and the Tivo that is eligible should have the "Add extended warranty" option.

Example:


----------

